

Sublime 2 Out - frsandstone
http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-2-new-version

======
pkrefta
Looks very promising, makes love with keyboard, supports Python plugins. On
OSX it uses different from native controls but I can live with that. Selection
with going to line of file e.x. app.js:22 or to symbol app.js#symbol is also
very handy. Maybe that will be "Textmate 2" :)

------
selectnull
It is _not_ final version, just another alpha release. For now, the change log
can be viewed here: <http://www.sublimetext.com/2>

